# Ex-drug czar sues over firing by Flynn



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Ex-drug czar sues over firing by Flynn
By Elisabeth J. Beardsley

Thursday, April 8, 2004

The state's former drug czar has slapped a lawsuit on Gov. Mitt Romney's public safety agency, alleging he was fired in retaliation for blowing the whistle on financial mismanagement. 

Michael C. Mather was fired from his job as head of the Governor's Alliance Against Drugs just days after he alerted Public Safety Secretary Edward Flynn that federal anti-drug funds were being diverted into overhead and salaries in violation of the law. 

Mather said when he told the boss of his concerns, Flynn cautioned him he was speaking ill of ``people on my staff.'' 

After Mather fired off a memo, Flynn on Jan. 30 sent him a letter, included in court documents, blaming Mather for minor paperwork delays. By the end of the day, Flynn had fired him. 

``I believe it was retaliation,'' said Mather, a longtime Brockton cop. ``Ed Flynn is a part of the problem. He allowed good people to be let go because his friends were being told on.'' 

Aides to Flynn, who could be subpoenaed, declined comment. 

The civil suit, which seeks unspecified damages, comes amid a criminal probe into the misuse of federal funds, especially at the medical examiner's office under ex-Public Safety Secretary James Jajuga, who is suspected of steering grant money to political cronies.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: :F: 
Get em! tear em up!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I second that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

The whole problem with Flynn is that his position is surrounded by little people he controls. Everyone that I know that works for him did not require a resume to get a job. It required them to get a political poster and hold it up on a street corner for ever. If you really wanted to look good you would by benifit meal tickets by the dozen. I'm sure this problem will be dealt with swiftly.........


----------

